
Priority Bicycles: How a Startup Builds a Better, Cheaper Bicycle - jseliger
https://www.forbes.com/sites/everettpotter/2018/02/04/priority-bicycles-how-to-build-a-better-bicycle/#65ee623c1016
======
Fricken
I would recommend the Classic Plus to entry level commuters, it's got all the
right specs, though it's not the first of it's price point with those specs.
The hard part when trying to help my non-cyclist friends pick out a bike is
convincing them that they want a single speed. So I let them get a bike with a
derailleur and next season it's all fucked up and they haven't bothered to fix
it.

"I've been meaning to get to it" they say. But they don't get to it. This has
happened on 3 separate occasions. Low maintenance is really important for
entry level daily commuters.

~~~
DrScump
Not everyone's route is nice and flat.

------
jonex
I like the idea, making good bikes cheap. At $999 for a fully equipped bike
with disc brakes, is it really that cheap?

It seems that the belt drive is major advantage they offer at their price
point. Is the chain really such a big problem for derailleur free bikes?

Even with my externally geared bike for commuting, the chain doesn't need much
maintenance. I just add a dab of oil now and then and turn it in to be
replaced by the shop once a year (winter salting is aggressive on chains.)

